# Can someone identify my chord progression?



## Gargamel

While composing some music for my film, I realized I needed to add an intro to the piece (in b major). So this is the how the intro turned out. This sounds exactly how I wanted it, but tonally I don't know quite know where I'm at. If someone can shed some light on this progression, I might add some tones and improve the voicing.


----------



## Gargamel

iii dim7 - I - IMaj7 (with augmented 4th)?


----------



## Oscar South

Beat by beat:

1.1 A dim no3
1.2 B min add#11
1.3 B min
1.4 B dim7 no5 (Ab dim 1st inv)
2.1 B maj7 no3 no5

If you discount the A in beat 1.1 as a passing note then it all fits into the scale of Eb Harmonic Minor. You can think of the harmony as modal texture inside the B Lydian #2 mode -- this comfortably accounts for the shifting between b5 and P5 along with the maj7 and b3 over the B root inside one static scale (ignoring that initial A chromatic note). 2.1 could be either fleshed out as Maj7 or as MinMaj7 (or left as it is!).


----------



## Gargamel

Oscar South said:


> Beat by beat:
> 
> 1.1 A dim no3
> 1.2 B min add#11
> 1.3 B min
> 1.4 B dim7 no5 (Ab dim 1st inv)
> 2.1 B maj7 no3 no5
> 
> If you discount the A in beat 1.1 as a passing note then it all fits into the scale of Eb Harmonic Minor. You can think of the harmony as modal texture inside the B Lydian #2 mode -- this comfortably accounts for the shifting between b5 and P5 along with the maj7 and b3 over the B root inside one static scale (ignoring that initial A chromatic note). 2.1 could be either fleshed out as Maj7 or as MinMaj7 (or left as it is!).


Very good analysis Oscar. The piece really begins at 2.1 which is the first chord. Everything before that is just meant as a suspenseful intro. (The chord in 2.1 contained a Eb note in the piano roll, but I forgot to include it for the screenshot. The piece omits thirds at first because I want it to sound ambiguous that way.)


----------

